# First snow blower looking to see if it’s a good deal.



## Arlindo84 (Dec 7, 2020)

Good morning guys, looking to get some help. Guy is selling this mtd 10hp 26 in snowblower for 100 bucks. Needs a carb cleaning he says. Good deal?


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

If you are handy, that price is good. If you aren't get something that surely works.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

welcome to the SBF

100 bucks and 20 buck part, why not beats a shovel


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Welcome to the site.
Does it run now? Or a no start?
$100 bucks not bad if you are wiling to work on it.
I would offer $75 first, you never know he might take it. 
He have the manual?
Was he the original owner?
What make is that? Year?

*Edit, **Duh, I now see it is an MTD.*


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

Hundred? Can't go wrong.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

if it looks as good in person as it does in the pic then ya i would say $100 is a pretty good deal. looks like it hasn't see a ton of use.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

depends.....does engine turn over? looked at a machine once where the owner claimed was running last year. it was a Honda 828 and he wanted like 800 for it. "all it needs is a carb cleaning"

I pulled the starter cord and it moved about half a rev and then clunk.it had a blown rod. I bought it for 100 and swapped out engines and sold it .

so you really need to know what youre looking at.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

Make sure the underside of the bucket is not badly rusted. Tip it up and look. Also make sure there is not excessive play in the impellar shaft. With out it running there is not a lot you can confirm. If the seller is being truthful then it is a good deal if you are handy enough to put on a new carb. Good luck


----------



## Clutch Cargo (Dec 27, 2015)

For $100, it looks pretty good to me. Parts will be easy to find and cheap. As stated above, check the scraper bar to see if it still has any meat on it. Some people never change them and eventually the auger housing parent material becomes the scraper bar. If this happens, it will be a real pain to either weld it or find a new housing at your local boneyard. 

After you get her running, do a complete maintenance service per the manual so you're starting from a clean slate so to speak. IMHO, MTDs will give good service provided they are cared for and not overworked or abused. It is all about technique and expectations.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

By the time he returns here it might be gone. 
Never logged back on?


----------



## RAOUL225 (Jan 24, 2020)

I have a similar machine but bigger a 30" with a 327cc engine(10hp). I find that the fins bend easily because its made of thin metal...just make sure you don't grind large pieces of ice with it.Bucket sides can distort if you hit a curb.


----------

